# Real Paranormal Music from Dark Asylum!



## DarkAsylum (Aug 23, 2006)

Hay! 

Dark Asylum releases an orchestral Halloween album every year at the end of august. 

Rue Morgue Magazine had this to say about Dark Asylum's previous album:
"A strange and subtle stroll through the audible darklands... Suitably foreboding and never panders to cliche."

"Orchestral and unnerving."

"...makes atmosphere into an art form." 

What makes Dark Asylum different from other Halloween themed releases by groups like Midnight Syndicate is the use of real EVP, or electronic voice phenomenon. Why fake a wolf howling in the studio when you can use actual voices from beyond the grave? Dark Asylum spends two weekends a month (whenever possible) collecting EVP in new England cemeteries. 


This year's release is titled MALICE and is by far the most aggressive, most atmospheric and most spooky. Dark Asylum not only brings the usual EVP and scary orchestrations, but uses a recording of an actual Russian orthodox exorcism! I hope you all check it out. 

For more information, musical samples or to purchase visit: www.912music.com/DarkAsylum 
If you happen to be from a charity haunted house, contact me for discount or custom work!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice!!

tried to buy the disk this morning but your paypal link has problems..... every time I try and complete the transaction it says my paypal session has timed out and I have to start all over...... please check that out. I use Paypal quite often and have never had this problem before.....


----------



## DarkAsylum (Aug 23, 2006)

That's the second time I've heard that... I'm gonna e-mail paypal, and try a nwe link, too.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks! Let us know when that is resolved, this Cd sounds pretty good!


----------

